# I need tips from experienced tile layers.



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm installing a shower system with schluter kerdi and I got the pan in which went smoothly. But I started putting on the kerdi band on the corners and had a really hard time getting it to lay the way I wanted. 

Once it was in placed I ran my margin trowel over it to ooze out some of the excess and make it flat, but I'd get a wrinkle in it like I would when I first started taping drywall corners. The only way that worked really well was siting my trowel in the corner to hold the band and run the margin trowel from the inside corner to the outside which takes a lot of time. 

Was my thinset to dry or can that stuff be a pain in the ass sometimes and I'll just have to practice at It just like I did taping drywall?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

If it was easy, everyone would do it. We also compare it to taping drywall, that's funny.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It takes a few times to get the hang of it. What works for you might not work for me (vice versa).

Having your mortar a _little_ thinner does help. 

Use 2 trowels, 1 to hold and 1 to smooth is the best way I've found to get Kerdi-Band to flatten.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I found out the DuroBond or Noble XTL adhesive works the best, it just sticks like no tomorrow.No messing with thinset for me.
Of course this works for Noble TS or DalSeal, they never wrinkle.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

it has nothing to do with what product you use its they way your installing it.
you are probably not keeping the center fold in the corner exactly and its curling up creating the wrinkle.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

astor said:


> I found out the DuroBond or Noble XTL adhesive works the best, it just sticks like no tomorrow.No messing with thinset for me.
> Of course this works for Noble TS or DalSeal, they never wrinkle.


That's why I love the Noble :clap: it doesn't float around or wrinkle like Kerdi and you can do it with one trowel or wood float. 255 MultiMax is a dream for embedding it on walls... you can stick it up and smoosh it in a couple spots and its up, then start floating it in arty:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

DuFast said:


> ...Was my thinset to dry or can that stuff be a pain in the ass sometimes...



Did you have really old thin set? Sometimes you can get little rocks if the thin set was not stored properly. That would be a deal breaker.

Using two trowels is the key. Careful not to cut the Kerdi when your holding it. I like working with a 3" Stiff taping knife instead of a trowel and often hold it with my fingers.

Remember to flood out that shower when your done.

JW


----------



## Levithetileguy (Mar 5, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> 255 MultiMax is a dream for embedding it on walls... you can stick it up and smoosh it in a couple spots and its up, then start floating it in arty:


Wow that is a very expensive dream Don't get me wrong I love 255 but to embed Noble membranes, that is a little overkill, no?


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks you have all been very helpful.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Levithetileguy said:


> Wow that is a very expensive dream Don't get me wrong I love 255 but to embed Noble membranes, that is a little overkill, no?


$13 bag of Ultraflex 2 works just fine!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Levithetileguy said:


> Wow that is a very expensive dream Don't get me wrong I love 255 but to embed Noble membranes, that is a little overkill, no?


Overkill is fun for me and makes happy customers...:laughing: I just all around like it and mostly use it now for most apps and customers don't seem to oppose the price, however, the majority of my jobs are between 2 to 5 bags of set and if I was doing larger volume production tile installs a lot, of course id be using cheaper stuff


----------



## Levithetileguy (Mar 5, 2009)

Todd said:


> Overkill is fun for me and makes happy customers... I just all around like it and mostly use it now for most apps and customers don't seem to oppose the price,


Are they buying the materials then? If I am planning on using 255, or 254, or GraniRapid, or any other premium high dollar mortar or material for that matter I obviously add it into my price, and will generally explain to my customer that I am using a premium material, but they don't know the exact cost of it. 255 is my favorite thinset by far, but I don't use it daily by any stretch. 253, or UF2 are my go to mortars for most jobs.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Levithetileguy said:


> Are they buying the materials then? If I am planning on using 255, or 254, or GraniRapid, or any other premium high dollar mortar or material for that matter I obviously add it into my price, and will generally explain to my customer that I am using a premium material, but they don't know the exact cost of it. 255 is my favorite thinset by far, but I don't use it daily by any stretch. 253, or UF2 are my go to mortars for most jobs.


I explain what I use and why and get no rejections... mainly because I'm tearing out a job where tile was set with $5 bags of cheap stuff... I try to keep products to a minimum and the 255 is the most versitle for me + I've been using up 253 regular and rapid


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

your going to be mad when 255 goes the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Ceramictec said:


> your going to be mad when 255 goes the way of the dinosaur.


Prolly won't be for awhile... I just got done today with my rep field testing the new & improved 255 
It is twice as badass baby :thumbup:


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

there was talk that the 255 would go away after the introduction of 4XLT.
I use 4XLT and wouldn't buy the 255 at its price.


* do I need to comment on the thread on the JB forum also ?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Ceramictec said:


> there was talk that the 255 would go away after the introduction of 4XLT.
> I use 4XLT and wouldn't buy the 255 at its price.
> 
> * do I need to comment on the thread on the JB forum also ?


:laughing:
I know you hang there so that y I made the dinosaur comment :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

4xlt kicks ass..


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Floormasta78 said:


> 4xlt kicks ass..


Ya, that stuff rocks!!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I use a full bag as a pillow ..


----------

